# edX courses from MIT, Harvard, Berkeley



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

The edX courses are free online courses from MIT, Harvard and Berkeley. They're about the same length as a normal course at the institutions. There are 7 courses that are up now and starting around October.

I'm considering joining the Health in numbers: Quantitative Methods in Clinical and Public Research course. I want to do this one because I think it will refresh my memory on statistical analysis procedures, and also because I can only commit to 10 hours a week (and that's a bit of a stretch already).

I sure could use some motivation and a study partner. Anyone want to join me? :kitteh:

Oh, and did I mention they give you an honour code certificate if you pass?


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

This sounds awesome... but do you get an actual credit?


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome thanks :happy:

Seeing as this looks like a place to share, I'll just leave these here.
Udacity - 21st Century University
https://www.coursera.org/

Not sure exactly where they stand on providing credits, though, sorry.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> This sounds awesome... but do you get an actual credit?


I would assume not, since they're not accredited. You could check with your school to see if they might allow it, but be prepared to hear "no."


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

WindowLicker said:


> This sounds awesome... but do you get an actual credit?


I don't know if the provide credits but I think they don't, because if they did they would've mentioned such an important point.

It really seems like they just want people to get involved and get learning, and maybe to encourage applications to their institution for formal studies, if the edX student finds they like the style of that institution's course.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I checked it out I'm thinking about signing up for a class or two even if it doesn't have credits. Like who wouldn't wanna say that they are taking classes at MIT/Harvard...etc. Has anyone signed up yet?


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs (Apr 6, 2012)

WindowLicker said:


> Ok I checked it out I'm thinking about signing up for a class or two even if it doesn't have credits. Like who wouldn't wanna say that they are taking classes at MIT/Harvard...etc. Has anyone signed up yet?


I signed up for the Computer Science ones on edX. I've been doing/signed up for some computer science ones on the other sites I linked to, as well.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheeseumpuffs said:


> I signed up for the Computer Science ones on edX. I've been doing/signed up for some computer science ones on the other sites I linked to, as well.


Am I taking it too seriously that you've already signed up for a course and I'm still postponing making a decision and am instead now sitting here thinking about the relative lack of action on my part and why I can't just decide???


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

"Those who earn a passing grade will get an honor code certificate from MITx/HarvardX/BerkeleyX."

Thanks, I might want to try one of these...


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs (Apr 6, 2012)

friction said:


> _*Am I taking it too seriously*_ that you've already signed up for a course and I'm still postponing making a decision and am instead now sitting here thinking about the relative lack of action on my part and why I can't just decide???


Hahaha probably, yes.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Signed up for Computer Science as well, the one from MIT.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Jason of ThisWeekIn interviewed Prof. Thrun of Udacity. Thrun answers many F.A.Q.s and explains his and his competitiors' current scenerio.







Last I heard, edX and Coursera differ from Udacity in that you must attend their respected school to earn their credentials/credits.
For Udacity, you will pay about a $100 fee for an onsite exam for credentials/credits. Onsite exams are optional so you can take any course just for fun. The running cost per student for each course is less than $2.00, so they'll definiately be making money.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I've completed a number of Udacity courses which were for the most part excellent, and I'm taking Coursera's machine learning course right now, just started earlier this week. God I love the internet. 

Any other intermediate CS students want to plan on taking future courses and form some sort of a study group? The one thing I've found lacking in this online format is the community. The forums can be great, especially when the professors post on them (Peter Norvig was awesome for his CS212 class), but it feels pretty impersonal at times.


----------

